# Fried Apples.... update 11/14



## daveomak (Nov 13, 2017)

I saw these cans of fried apples in syrup w/cinnamon in the store a few weeks back...  The can said, "Top your ice cream with apples"...  So I bought a few cans...  Good stuff...  Bought a few more cans...  Then my neighbor brought me about 35#'s of apples assorted..  Golden Delicious, Jazz, Honey Crisp, Fuji, and some new varieties they are breeding.... 
Well, I thought, "I can make fried apples"....  So I searched and printed off a few recipes and started in....
First off, if you haven't seen one of the new Kitchen Aid peeler, corer, slicer, dicer things...  They are the cats PJ's....  I've had this one for about 4 years..  We used it on all hard fruit...  pear relish, apple pie slices, dehydrated fruit slices...  anywho, it's awesome...

My oldest granddaughter is helping...

I soaked the apples in a vinegar solution to kill stuff... core and peel on the amazing contraption..  cut the slices in half...    Threw them into a butter, white sugar, brown sugar mix.. added lemon juice to keep the slices from browning...   Added cinnamon to taste...
Simmered until the apples just mildly cooked but still crisp, sort of...
Holey kow, the sugar surely sucks the juice out of the apple slices...  I cut the sugar a bit short from the recipes so it wouldn't be too sweet..  cut the cinnamon a bit short so it wouldn't over power the apple flavor...  My 1500W electric skillet is on an SCR controller so it is only running on about 400W and won't burn stuff...







	

		
			
		

		
	
 ....
	

		
			
		

		
	












	

		
			
		

		
	
 ...
	

		
			
		

		
	












	

		
			
		

		
	
 ...
	

		
			
		

		
	













Came out really good....  I'll tweak the recipe next time...  The mix is in the refer blooming...   I'll know the "real" flavor profile tomorrow, maybe... then I'll know what to tweak on the recipe...


----------



## Rings Я Us (Nov 13, 2017)

All those apples..  what will you do to save some? You can vacuum seal some?..

Cool peeler..:)


----------



## pc farmer (Nov 13, 2017)

Watching.   

I have a hand crank peeler like that.  

The KA might get out of hand on me.


----------



## GaryHibbert (Nov 13, 2017)

Looks good Dave.  Love sweet fresh fruit in sauce on my ice cream.  I'll be watching for your final recipe and review.
That peeler looks pretty hi-tech.  Mine is a hand crank unit about the same size as a manual meat grinder.  I've had it for a while.  LOL
Gary


----------



## daveomak (Nov 14, 2017)

I'm gonna vac-pack some....  not sure they will last that long...  Then do a few more apples... 
I'm thinking I'm gonna ditch the brown sugar...  It seems to interfere with the clean apple taste, where the white sugar is  just a sweetener...  ALSO, the canned stuff had more liquid...   I think I will make a light or medium syrup to add to the apples so I have some syrup...  
The canned stuff was really good..   Clean, crisp flavor with a nice hint of cinnamon...  I'm shooting for that...  I may run out of apples before I get it right...  I'm eating at least one apple a day.. so is the Granddaughter and Step Daughter..
If you have never eaten fresh apples from the orchard, you are missing something..  The apples in the store do not have the clean, crisp, fresh flavor, fresh picked orchard apples have...


----------



## daveomak (Nov 14, 2017)

Morning....  Well I make the simple syrup..   1 cup sugar, 1/2 cup water...  dissolved sugar and added the liquid to the apple mix....   BIG IMPROVEMENT...  I recommend adding the syrup after you follow the fried apple recipe you choose..  You can adjust the sweetness and the wetness of the mix...  The cinnamon is more pronounced...  Glad I cut back on it from the recipe I followed...  It ended up 3 tsp. "fresh" Saigon cinnamon using 10 Granny Smith apples...  peeled and cored..


----------



## tropics (Nov 14, 2017)

Sounds good Dave We use to make baked Apples 
Richie


----------



## crazymoon (Nov 15, 2017)

DO, I've never tried a fried apple (had plenty of orchard apples ) but they sound and look good!


----------



## daveomak (Nov 15, 2017)

Experiment..  They are good... Very good...


----------



## GaryHibbert (Nov 15, 2017)

I'll be making some of this Dave. I like the sauce--gotta have that on ice cream.
Gary


----------



## Stephen Phillips (Sep 15, 2018)

My grandma makes the cooked apples in a skillet with a little water lots of butter and sugar and cinnamon to taste. She then makes pie dough and makes a half moon shaped small pie and fties it in butter flavored Crisco in a skillet.


----------



## daveomak (Sep 16, 2018)

Great idea...   I'll have to put "pocket pies" on my list.....  Thanks...


----------

